# USP .45 and Precision Bullets..Ok?



## Full Size (Mar 10, 2007)

An easy question for all you pros! I recently began shooting 230gr Precision Bullets in my USP .45 
www.precisionbullets.com say these coated bullets are safe, cause no fouling or leading. Knowing that lead bullets should not be shot through HK's I was told tonight at the range that Precision Bullets are bad for HK's. Anyone have experience with these bullets or suggestions about using them with HK pistols? I am currently shooting these with 3.8 grains Clays, 1.200 OAL. Anything longer than that would not seat in my pistol. They shoot great. Very accurate but I don't want to destroy my barrel. Any help is appreciated. 
-Chris


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I see all these warnings about Lead ruining barrels and have to wonder how my ancesters survived out west before copper clads became available. I have shot a lot of lead thru various pistols over the years and have yet to hurt one. I believe if you maintain the barrel in a reasonable manner it ought not matter. If you never clean, it just might give you some trouble.

Enjoy. :smt1099 .


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With TOF and they will lead the barrel up some. It's more a matter of bullet type,powder charge, and lube being used. With some experimeting you will come up with the right load for your gun. I have very little problem with leading any more.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I personally haven't heard any problems with HK's polygonal bores and non-jacketed bullets. Just run some though and check for leading. That will give you your answer.


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely no problem. I am running the Black Bullets right now in my HK's and the bore is a black mirror after a range session. And no smoke with N320. Even when I use high quality hard cast there is some silver residue but nothing I myself am concerned about. I clean mine after every session.

Sad to see the Black bullets went up $9/K. And I recently paid $26.50 (w/tax) for 1 K of WSP's ......... SICKENING !

HH


----------

